# Check your pet insurance



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

A Belgian couple staying on site here in Spain have a Labrador that has had an accident. It fell down an open mine shaft and it took 3 days to get it out. Broken leg and dehydration. The vets treated it and it still needs another operation.

We have just found out last night that the insurers have refused to pay for the treatment because the accident happened here in Spain and not in Belgium. They thought they were insured.

Does your animal insurance cover you for accident treatment while abroad or just UK?.

The authorites in Spain would not help as they considered it dangerous for the Bombaros (Firemen) so they had to get some local climbers to rescue the dog.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

do the authorities have no responsibility for an open mine shaft?

what if a child- or adult for that matter- had fallen down

bad enough that poor dog, hope he's ok

aldra


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

aldra said:


> do the authorities have no responsibility for an open mine shaft?
> 
> what if a child- or adult for that matter- had fallen down
> 
> ...


This area of southern Spain is littered with mine shafts dating from pre Roman times. They warn people not to stray off marked paths. They are so numerous that they can do nothing but warn of their existence. This dog went down a shaft in the area of Portman near Cartegena.

Cartegena alone had 1000 horse loads a day of minerals (mainly lead which yielded 30oz of silver a day) in Roman times that had been extracted from the surrounding hills.

Forget UK type Health & Safety They leave it up to you to keep yourself safe. They don't fence off drops in visitor attractions never mind in the open countryside.

They are having a collection on site to help this couple and their dog (they have another 2 as well). There is a bring and by sale also being arranged this weekend.

The same applies in the UK in the area of Tan Hill Inn (North Yorkshire) where there are numerous open mine shafts on the moor. There are signs saying keep to marked tracks.


----------



## BlakeneyPlayer (Feb 22, 2009)

Most pet policies are country specific and there are very few that are Europe wide and even then there can be a restriction on the amount of time you are away-normally 30 days or so. Marks and Spencer used to have an unlimited time Europe cover but a change of underwriter reduced this to the 30 days.

Another option (albeit a little late in this case) is to take out an additional policy in the country that you are going to-if it is available. Although the UK has had pet cover for some time it is still relatively new in a lot of European countries but Google will track them down!
Rob


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

johnjohnson,

I'll contribute--how?

my pet insurance is for Europe but I will check again

aldra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

sorry, spelt your name wrong
re read 
Johnthompson  
aldra


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Asda pet insurance covers Europe. I am pretty sure it is for long trips but will check. It was recommended on here for that reason. 
I think that Pet Plan also cover Europe but not sure for how long.


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

aldra said:


> johnjohnson,
> 
> I'll contribute--how?
> 
> ...


Thanks aldra for the offer. We are not is a position however to sort out contributions.

My aim was to bring to attention that SOME policies do not cover what you may expect.

Joan heard that the bill so far has been 5,000€ and they have extended their stay in Spain for another operation. The dog needs a bone graft, as it has a piece missing.

Someone told us that it would have cost them 2,000€ for additional insurance cover for Spain by their insurers (3 dogs). I don't know if they knew this beforehand or have since found out, when they tried to claim.

John


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

Our Lab, Molly, has always been insured with Direct Line, but they won't cover her for the period we're going to be travelling. We have now insured her with Saga which is effective in all European countries that operate the Pet Passport scheme. There is also no limit to the period she will be abroad. There is, however, a limit to how much they will reimburse in any 12 month period.

Steve and Ian


----------

